# Carnivore's marinade



## oldcoot (Sep 17, 2003)

BW went out of town for a few days, leaving me to my own devices.  So I decided to try Carnivore's marinade on a rib-eye that I found in the 'fridge.

Very good!  Kudos and thanks, Carnivore!

I must confess I did not grill the steak, however, but fried it to a crisp outside and medium rare inside - fork tender.  L left all the fat on it, preferring to enjoy the flavor that imparts, trimming it off after cooking and before plating.  I used the (strained) marinade to deglaze after frying mushorrms in the same pan, reduced it and added butter to smooth it out, and driizzled that over the steak, as well.  YUM!  (Oh, btw - I used Cabernet Sauvignon instead of soy, as you suggested.)

My dinner was preceded by a fine mararita in the garden with  my dog alonside.  Quiet and serene.  Served the dinner there, too.  Just as the Sun was going down.  The only way to dine!


----------



## carnivore (Sep 18, 2003)

hi oldcoot,
glad you enjoyed it!  i do the exact same thing with the marinade--since i grill my beef i can't deglaze, but i like to throw butter in there, boil it and use it as a sauce.  that along with a side of grilled french bread spread with a cheese-herb compound butter and some rice pilaf.
Now i'm getting hungry...


----------

